# i3 4150 Idle and Full load temps?



## vish92 (Jun 4, 2015)

Please let me know your i3 4150 idle and peak temps. How much diff would it make if the PC cabinet is placed in Room temperature.?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

The temperatures depend on the surroundings and the ambient temperatures. What readings do you have?


----------

